# NGD: Ibanez Premium RG721... not so good



## mystix (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok so I got the guitar last night for the most part its gorgeous a few finish flaws(like a random mark here and there), but for most part its pretty gorgeous.

Heres the big BUT. The action was sky high so I had to do a setup on it and lower the action. I got the string as low as my RGA121, but they are still a tad higher than I want I might have to bring it to my tech
The SOUND: not vibing with the pickups at all they have this weird mid-range to them and then a flatness. They arent clear at all. They sound like I put a blanket over my speaker.

The FEEL: heres where the guitar really falls short for me the neck has a C carve to it. Really round back. After playing for about 20 min, my hand started hurting. Thats never happened before I have a bunch of different guitars PRS, EB MM, Ibanez Prestige, Gibson LP, Fender Lonestar Strat none of these guitars make my hand hurt

Bottom line, Im 98% positive that I am going to send it back to MF. I got a good deal on it, but in the end, the cost of having new pickups installed and a set up outweighs the cost of the guitar. Im better off getting another used RGA121

I might try some new strings tonight, but that doesnt help the fact that my hands hurt after playing it.


----------



## Zado (Aug 23, 2012)

It always sux when a new guitar day's not happy as it should


----------



## jon66 (Aug 23, 2012)

If you're just not getting along with it, there's no shame in sending it back. Better to get your money back now while you still can. Even if you did spend the money and replace the pickups, and took her in for a full setup and neck shimming or what have you, there's no guarantee you'll ever get used to the neck shape or be happy with the sound you're getting from it.

Either way, good luck in whatever you decide. Hope it works out.


----------



## veshly (Aug 23, 2012)

jon66 said:


> If you're just not getting along with it, there's no shame in sending it back. Better to get your money back now while you still can. Even if you did spend the money and replace the pickups, and took her in for a full setup and neck shimming or what have you, there's no guarantee you'll ever get used to the neck shape or be happy with the sound you're getting from it.
> 
> Either way, good luck in whatever you decide. Hope it works out.





I wish I had done this with my rga7, just not getting along with it...


----------



## s4tch (Aug 23, 2012)

I'd give that a try after a proper setup...


----------



## pushpull7 (Aug 23, 2012)

I just ordered one. It will be here next week.


----------



## pushpull7 (Aug 23, 2012)

You know, it just occurred to me that when I got my 920, it was SUPER high action at first.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 24, 2012)

Both my Premiums had super high action. My RG7 Premium needed a neck shim to get the action where I wanted it to be. I thought it was a big deal, but I guess it really isn't. Plus, I have all my guitars setup by a guitar tech and I also change the pickups in all of my guitars, so all of that was just done in one setup and the guitar plays and sounds great ever since.

I am almost sure that my RG721 will need a neck shim, too. I just didn't have the funds for the setup and pickup swop yet, but I'm really going through a pro setup with all of my guitars and they're awesome afterwards. You can't expect a guitar to be setup to your personal preferences out of the box. The neck shape is a different story, though. If you don't like it, fair enough!


----------



## Cayoub84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Man, that sucks. I just got mine, i do agree that the action was very high at first, but with some adjustments i have it where i like it now. As far as the pickups go i thought they sounded alright, obviously i will be swapping them for some aftermaths but they will do for the time being i think. In fact a friend of mine compared it with his prestige with dimarzios in it and he was pissed that my pickups sounded better. I see what you mean as far as the C shaped neck, but i hadnt had any problems with it, i played it for about an hour or so yesterday, no issues yet.


----------



## pushpull7 (Aug 24, 2012)

I guess I'm a little different because it's the neck size I really like on my premium 920. Fretwork leaves a little to be desired vs prestiges I have but it's a little better with good fret polishing. Anyways, mines shipped, next week I'll see what all the buzz is about. Very curious to see why a "premium" that nice looking is at that price!


----------



## L1ght (Aug 24, 2012)

If Watty had aforementioned the condition of the guitar before you bought it, would you still have?


----------



## Watty (Aug 24, 2012)

L1ght said:


> If Watty had aforementioned the condition of the guitar before you bought it, would you still have?



What?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 24, 2012)

Granted you're not happy with the guitar, but could we please have some pics? It's by far the best looking Ibanez i've seen in years.


----------



## pushpull7 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm confused myself. But if directed at me for 5 seconds, I considered cancelling the order but then decided that not everyone is the same and that I can return it.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 25, 2012)

If you don't like it send it back. I had to shim the neck on my premium as well. Honestly my non premium indo S7320 is better fit and finish wise than my premium. The premiums IMO are all just hype. No added QC, just some new options and a bump in price. They figured out people liked ball fret ends and they make a big deal out of it. Even with the ball ends my frets still needed a little filing out of the box. My RG1XXV is a cool guitar, but it carries the same MSRP that the 550 reissue did and the 550 was worlds better.


----------



## pushpull7 (Aug 25, 2012)

I can't WAIT to get mine, my curiosity is very high. (er, the action might be too!  )


----------



## pushpull7 (Aug 29, 2012)

mystix said:


> The FEEL: here&#8217;s where the guitar really falls short for me&#8230; the neck has a C carve to it&#8230;. *Really round back*. After playing for about 20 min, my hand started hurting. That&#8217;s never happened before&#8230; I have a bunch of different guitars&#8230; PRS, EB MM, Ibanez Prestige, Gibson LP, Fender Lonestar Strat&#8230; none of these guitars make my hand hurt



Yep. Just got mine, it's gorgeous and I'm not making any snap judgements but I'm starting to feel that too. Well see but compared to my 920 it's a bigger neck.

EDIT! Strangeness abounds. I'm actually really playing the crap out of it and am not feeling overly bothered. But still, yeah, it seem bigger.


----------



## mystix (Aug 30, 2012)

I returned it and just used the cash towards a Jem!!!


----------



## pushpull7 (Aug 30, 2012)

cool, I'll stop spamming your thread  Time to make my own ngd one....


----------



## Thyber (Aug 31, 2012)

did you actually test the guitar? 

I only buy a guitar w/o testing when I already own the same or very similar?


----------



## mystix (Sep 3, 2012)

nope... i tested it when i got it. with companies having really great return policies these days, i test everything i buy at my house with my own amp


----------



## Fluxx (Oct 12, 2012)

L1ght said:


> If Watty had aforementioned the condition of the guitar before you bought it, would you still have?



Sorry for thread ressurection, but just to clear this up, I bought Watty's 721, and it's totally my #2 guitar now behind my RG3120. It needed a setup pretty bad, and I put some bareknuckle nailbombs in it, and it sounds absolutely huge now. Some of the best factory fret work i've ever seen.


----------



## pushpull7 (Oct 13, 2012)

And I have to say that other than the pup thing (see other thread) I'm really happy with my purchase from MF.

Best playing neck eva! At first, that "C" shape threw me a bit, but man, every time I pick it up it vibs for a 600 buck guitar. Someday, I'll get those gravity storms installed......someday


----------



## pushpull7 (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh yeah, and the action is SICK low on it. The neck basically needed straightening out, but just lowering the saddles a little nestled in nicely. Proud I am, I'm not a really techy guy with that kinda thing so it's nice.


----------



## Fluxx (Oct 13, 2012)

Agreed, totally.

I'm actually running into a problem now.. I tried to fire some 11's on there and I'm getting some binding in the nut and the thing won't hold tune, so i'm going to try some pencil shavings in the nut after I get home from work.


----------



## pushpull7 (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh, every ibby hardtail I've had does that 

You know what I use? vasoline lip therapy


----------



## Fluxx (Oct 13, 2012)

Haha I work at a pharmacy, you'd think i'd have thoguht of doing something like that
I'll give it a try! Thanks for the idea!

I feel like this is the "Fluxx and chrisharbin RG721CNF fanclub" thread lol


----------

